# New equipment from SAC



## andyzee (Nov 2, 2006)

My saddle and my wife's bike shorts came in yesterday from SAC. Good stuff, I still have shorts coming in. Just sucks that now I'll have to wait until next season to truly try them out. But then again, should be skiing this weekend


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 2, 2006)

andyzee said:


> My saddle and my wife's bike shorts came in yesterday from SAC. Good stuff, I still have shorts coming in. Just sucks that now I'll have to wait until next season to truly try them out. But then again, should be skiing this weekend



Just as frustrating as buying ski gear at the end of season sales and then waiting for the white stuff to fly the following season.  My Nordica Beasts get their first action next Friday.  Hopefully....


----------



## andyzee (Nov 2, 2006)

Grassi21 said:


> Just as frustrating as buying ski gear at the end of season sales and then waiting for the white stuff to fly the following season. My Nordica Beasts get their first action next Friday. Hopefully....


 
I have no problem with it. I buy end of season whenever possible, have saved tons of money doing that. But would be nice to go on a nice 40-50 mile ride to give the new equipment a good test


----------



## mlctvt (Nov 3, 2006)

> I have no problem with it. I buy end of season whenever possible, have saved tons of money doing that. But would be nice to go on a nice 40-50 mile ride to give the new equipment a good test



What's stopping you from riding now? Cold weather?:grin: 
Local bike club continues road rides all winter , unless there's snow or ice.
I have to admit I rarely ride when it's below 40 degrees but i know alot of people who road bike below freezing.


----------



## andyzee (Nov 3, 2006)

mlctvt said:


> What's stopping you from riding now? Cold weather?:grin:
> Local bike club continues road rides all winter , unless there's snow or ice.
> I have to admit I rarely ride when it's below 40 degrees but i know alot of people who road bike below freezing.


 
1. Cold
2. Dark
3. I'm not as young and core as I used to be


----------



## saus (Nov 4, 2006)

mlctvt said:


> What's stopping you from riding now? Cold weather?:grin:
> Local bike club continues road rides all winter , unless there's snow or ice.
> I have to admit I rarely ride when it's below 40 degrees but i know alot of people who road bike below freezing.



Riding in the dark has lost its luster. On the other hand, if the pavement is clear, I don't care about the cold, as long as it's in daylight.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Nov 8, 2006)

so whats the difference between riding and skiing when its cold?? if you wear the proper gear you are fine, jeezzssshhh, thought you guys were hardcore.....


----------



## saus (Nov 8, 2006)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> so whats the difference between riding and skiing when its cold?? if you wear the proper gear you are fine, jeezzssshhh, thought you guys were hardcore.....



I second that emotion. In fact, I'm getting some of those Pearl Izumi "AmFib" bib tights that have the double wind protection layer in front. IO also wear rubber surgical gloves under the full finger bike gloves.


----------



## andyzee (Nov 8, 2006)

I am not "that" core, ever have been. Even in my younger days when 100+ mile rides @ 20+ mph were nothing special, the idea of riding in the dark, cold, or rain, just never appealed to me. I guess you can just call me a fair weather biker


----------



## andyzee (Nov 8, 2006)

Got another package from SAC yesterday, pair of Oakley Bike Shorts. Great shorts! Unfortunetly they send the wrong size  Called them up and they immediately emailed me a UPS shipping slip so that I don't have to pay postage and assured me they would send the right size. Gotta love this place.


----------



## bruno (Nov 9, 2006)

andyzee said:


> I am not "that" core, ever have been. Even in my younger days when 100+ mile rides @ 20+ mph were nothing special, the idea of riding in the dark, cold, or rain, just never appealed to me. I guess you can just call me a fair weather biker




hey andy! get yourself an inexpensive fixed gear (like my aluminum iro), slap some fenders on that bad boy and you're all set for winter ridin'! the constant pedalin'll keep ya warm and the fenders'll keep ya dry! and fixed in ice and snow is a blast!! try it. cycle the year round!!! :razz: :dunce:  :beer:   :flag: :-D


----------



## andyzee (Nov 9, 2006)

bruno said:


> hey andy! get yourself an inexpensive fixed gear (like my aluminum iro), slap some fenders on that bad boy and you're all set for winter ridin'! the constant pedalin'll keep ya warm and the fenders'll keep ya dry! and fixed in ice and snow is a blast!! try it. cycle the year round!!! :razz: :dunce:  :beer:   :flag: :-D


 
You know Bruno for as much as I love and loved biking, somehow I never had the desire to bike in the cold. Never had trouble riding in 90+ deg weather, but cold, no  desire. Now my thought are more on running and skiing.


----------



## bruno (Nov 9, 2006)

i hear ya! runnin' and skiin' are cool! i love both. mainly nordic skiin', but i'll downhill too!! hope we get lot's o' snow this winter!! :beer:


----------



## andyzee (Nov 9, 2006)

bruno said:


> i hear ya! runnin' and skiin' are cool! i love both. mainly nordic skiin', but i'll downhill too!! hope we get lot's o' snow this winter!! :beer:


 
Gonna try to get in at least one more ride this year, have to to try out my new saddle  . We gonna see you on the slopes this year?


----------

